# Flower shots



## Terry D (Apr 16, 2017)

Early blooms make for early snapshots...

First some sand cherry blossoms


 


Same sand cherry, but I 'pushed' the processing to give it an impressionistic flair.



A flowering almond



A regular cherry tree. If we can beat the birds to these in a few weeks it will make some good jelly!



Finally, a lilac...


----------



## PiP (Apr 16, 2017)

Terry D said:


> Early blooms make for early snapshots...
> 
> 
> A flowering almond
> ...



They
are all good photos, Terry, but this one is magical!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 16, 2017)

I also especially enjoyed the flowering almond. Some magical pictures, Terry! Nice job!


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi, Terry. I'm especially impressed with the series of your sand cherry blossoms because of the cloudy effect you implemented in background (Monet would be proud) and then very slightly in the forefront. This brings out the stunning vibrancy.






Especially, in this piece the blossoms appear to be realized by elegant brush strokes. 





Though the Flowering Almond seems to be favored here, to my eye the faint resolution on the bottom overly contrasts top of image. Beautiful, nevertheless. 





I'm partial to Lilacs. They remind me of happy days in my youth. The scent always brings me back there! Just lovely.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you all, very much. The lens I used has very shallow depth-of-field, so it is easy to get the out of focus areas in front of, and behind, my subject. Unfortunately the day was breezy (and I was hand holding my camera rather than using a tripod) so the in-focus areas are not quite as sharp as I would like.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 18, 2017)

These are lovely!  I think my favorite are the sand cherry blossoms.  The colors are so beautiful and the contrasts work really well.


----------



## Pyromanic (Apr 18, 2017)

woa, these are beautiful, i recently discovered that I absolutely love flowers.:flower::flower::sunny:


----------



## Terry D (Apr 18, 2017)

Pyromanic said:


> woa, these are beautiful, i recently discovered that I absolutely love flowers.:flower::flower::sunny:



The color and texture of flowers really capture my imagination when I have a camera in my hands. Thanks!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 28, 2017)

Flamboyant and vividly elegant.... Completely frame worthy...


----------



## jackjohn (Jul 11, 2017)

wow. beautiful. From where you take these images.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 11, 2017)

jackjohn said:


> wow. beautiful. From where you take these images.



Thanks, jackjohn. I'm glad you like them. These were taken in my back yard early this spring.


----------



## jackjohn (Jul 14, 2017)

Really your yard is awesome.


----------

